# Artistic Analog



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Being the digital area of this forum I thought I would present this Analog portrayal of something digital. So as well as a picture it is a puzzle. Any ideas?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Another clue please?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Each colored box represents a digit between 0 and 9


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

It represents a mathematical constant to 50 places, the first digit (the yellow box) is given slightly more significance by 'sticking out' from the rest of the group of boxes.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler....you must've mistyped "Arithmetic's Forum" lol!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one, it kinda looks looks like that!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, the final give away, this constant is used for finding properties of circles.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay, _now that's a dead giveaway_ but now I'm trying to see how I could have came about that answer based upon the graphic information you provided, namely, that you may be oart cyborg for coming up with this to begin with.

For anyone still remaining in the dark, it's "pi".


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Poisoned Pi*

.... "part cyborg" ... lol!

Correct, it's Pi (to 50 decimal places). The first digit - the yellow shape - is the only positive integer (whole number) and is shown sticking out to indicate it is 'different' to all the other digits which follow it. Each shape represents a digit between 0 and 9, which is indicated by 4 conditions of the shape 1) it's height 2) it's width 3) the size of the hole within it 4) it's color as (a double check). Black being '0' doesn't have a hole or any height. '1' is the red shape which has thickness and is wider with a hole, '2' is orange '3' is the yellow, '4' is the green,
'5' is blue, '6' is indigo '7' is violet, '8' is grey, '9' is white. So there you have it!
 I've just noticed the 11th digit box is wrong - it should be grey. A Mathematician buddy of mine cracked this code, but he obviously didn't check the whole sequence out! I'll have to fix that or just entitle the Artwork *'Poisoned Pi'*

here is the Pi to 50 places (as if you interested!)
3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Why thank you Chanda, that's a very nice thing to say!

With ref to ADHD I think art is a good channel for an active creative mind and you put it to good use as shown in your lovely sketches. I've read that Thomas Edison would have been diagnosed with this and he was pretty high up on the creative scale of things!

ES.


----------

